# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  OAA Leadership meeting

## Karlen McLean

Who's going to the Opticians Association of America Leadership meeting Feb. 10 & 11 in New Orleans? I just got my agenda and it looks like it'll be a worthwhile and productive meeting for U.S. opticianry leaders (plus it's in NOLA)!

----------


## Judy Canty

Bad news:  I won't be at Leadership this year because I'm having knee surgery on the 2nd.

Good news:  I'm having knee surgery on the 2nd and expect to be back at my dojo by 1 April.

However, I urge all state association officers and executive directors to attend this meeting.  OAA is the only organization representing professional Opticianry in the legislative, regulatory and commercial arenas.  I can assure you that the information and the network you gain will serve you and your organization well.  Gone are the days of big party-little work.  Expect much serious business and a little time for fun.

----------

